# Miri Pede



## fredclever (19 Okt. 2015)

Die sympatische N24-Moderatorin Miriam Pede ist schwanger. Glückwunsch dazu


----------



## Airbus21258 (20 Okt. 2015)

Welch ein Wunder...


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2015)

Da muss der arme Mann aber voll besoffen gewesen sein :kotz:


----------



## Padderson (20 Okt. 2015)

ich war´s nicht - Ehrenwort


----------

